# Artificial vivarium plants wanted



## kfoyle1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hiya,

We are looking for cheap Artificial vivarium plants and also accessories for our vivs that house beardies and geckos.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

If you have a Hobbycraft near you they are doing really good plants just now, they're obviously not for reps but they're great I just used a soldering iron to put suction cups on them. I got 7 huge plants (including a 10ft vine of ivy!) and a lovely wee lily plant thing for under £20 including the suction cups.


----------



## kfoyle1 (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumb: Thanks


----------



## Wonga16 (Aug 24, 2010)

other than that send me a pm with what plants your after in perticular and what size and ill give ya a price.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

Also check us out for natural real quality decor . VivariumSupplies


----------



## j2b (Nov 3, 2010)

Grabbed a fair bit of fake plant at my local hobbycraft prices seemed good


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dunelm Mill is awesome for fake plants as well


----------

